# Urgent Laptop Assistance Required??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Major problems this morning for no apparent reason.

Yesterday all was well yet this morning i switched my laptop on & started on a re-boot cycle that i couldn't break. In the end i did Ctrl/ALT & Delete & for somehow the machine booted correctly. I than ran a variety of checks including Norton Doctor & A/V & nothing came back.

Then did a re-boot & i can't break the cycle & can't get the machine to boot. I've tried Norton Go-back & that won't work to any timelines. Can't even get into Windows Safe-Mode as it just re-boot cycles.

The only 2 things i did on the machine last night were copy yesterdays Donington Video footage onto my laptop (viewed the video so that can't be the problem). I also ran an Ad-Aware scan which promted a newer definition download & again that all went OK.

My laptop is only about 18mths old & is running Windows Media Center & is fully patched & updated (automatic updates).

Any ideas how to break this cycle?? If i press F2 i get a device boot menu (HD, CD, DVD or Network) & F12 gets me some Toshiba options but nothing their i can use. When pressing F8 i get the usual Safe-Mode options which don't work.

Is their a way to boot to Windows DIR with a C: prompt & i could try chksdk or scandisk??

Getting desperate now as i have GB's of precious photo's & video as well as many small apps, so FDSK & a Toshiba Recovery install are not an option. Also re-setting up email accounts etc. is a nightmare i don't fancy.

Please please please can anyone help?? I have Internet access on the 2nd home PC which is my only saviour at the moment.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Is their a way to boot to Windows DIR with a C: prompt & i could try chksdk or scandisk??


Yes, if you have a bootable XP install disk. Boot from CD, then go to 'recovery console' option. That'll give you a dos prompt. you have a 'repair windows installation' option too if you go down the setup route IIRC.









You can repair the boot sector from the dos prompt which may be corrupt if you just keep doing a boot cycle.

```
How to Repair the Boot Sector:

If XP won't start it may be due to a damaged boot sector or a missing or corrupt ntldr  or ntdetect.com files.

To replace damaged ntldr and ntdetect.com you can copy fresh files from the XP CD using  the COPY command. Boot with the XP CD and enter the Recovery Console (as above). At the Command Prompt type the following (where "X" is your CD-Rom drive letter) allowing the files  to overwrite the old  files
        COPY X:\i386\NTLDR C:
        COPY X:\i386\NTDETECT.COM C:

To repair a damaged Boot Sector at the command prompt type FIXBOOT and press Enter. Then answer "Y"
```
Don't dispair, I have plenty of recovery software if it comes to it, your photos, etc will not be lost.

Can you not get into norton goback, or is there just no options there when you get in?

Lods of useful walkthrough guides here

H

P.S. Going out this afternoon, but will check back later - let me know if you're still having trouble


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers H, but that won't work as i don't think i have a bootable Windows disk. Windows MCE came pre-installed on the Lappy & the bootable disk is Recovery which only gives 2 options, those being re-install (i'd lose everything) expert recovery (can't work that out as no obvious fix or recovery options).

I have a hooky Windows install on my other PC (the one i'm using right now) & i under sufference from Microsoft went down the Genuine Advantage Upgrade to make good this copy. Microsoft did send me a Windows XP Pro CD but i'm not sure this is bootable & it's for this machine not the Lappy. Will try however.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I can boot from the Windows CD i got when validating my hooky XP copy from Microsoft so although i can't fix anything, i have managed to perform a CHKDSK & it's halted at 50% stating that "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems".

That sounds a little scary & i'm stumped as to how it can for no reason fail.

This raises a question & possible fix. I don't use the MCE functionality within the O/S so would be just as happy to run XP Pro on that machine. I have a disk that can do a full XP Pro clean install, but that copy is already registered to my other desktop machine. So 2 questions, firstly would doing a clean XP Pro install on my Lappy cause other things to go worng or mean i'd lose data or the functionality of other software installed on the Lappy? Question 2, can i have the same XP Pro installed on 2 personal machines (both mine) without infringing licencing or meaning i can't update Windows on both machines??

Cheers


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Have you tried repairing the boot sector?

IMHO chkdsk isn't the worlds best software - if it got to 50% you'd be really unlucky not to be able to boot from it.

The lappy should have come with a MCE disc although sometimes they ask you to make one yourself (I have yet to meet someone who has followed this instruction though).

If you end up having to do a complete new install, you should be able to recover most of the files on the disc afterwards anyway. Have you tried any of the norton recovery software? (boot from the norton cd)

As for Q2, I can answer in two parts....

Infringing, yes.....is it possible to keep both updated, yes....

H


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

get rid of norton, its crap, get avg and spybot, should keep you safe, alot of problems arise from norton..


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

qstix said:


> get rid of norton, its crap, get avg and spybot, should keep you safe, alot of problems arise from norton..


Yes, but norton goback is good...agree with you on antivirus side of things though - I'd pick NOD and netlimiter.

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Have you tried repairing the boot sector?
> 
> IMHO chkdsk isn't the worlds best software - if it got to 50% you'd be really unlucky not to be able to boot from it.
> 
> ...


It does appear to be the boot sector as using the 2 D: Copy lines you gave the Lappy displayed an error screen (blue) with Boot sector errors (2 IIRC).

Still no closer to solving this. How can i repair the boot sector?? Norton Go-Back won't let me restore to a previous date (i.e. when it last worked) as it states too much data has altered (load of help that is).

I've got no MCE disc & didn't make one (i'll check though). Do have a bootable XP Pro genuine & also a hooky XP Pro that the genuine copy replaced.

How can i easily repair the Boot Sector?? & would it make sense to purchase a full copy of Windows MCE & use that to repair assuming it has a repair function.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Copying those 2 files does not fix anything.

Following the copy i've tried the fixboot & it won't start saying the file does not exist on the Windows CD (either of them).

I'm thinking i'm going to have to go purchase a Windows MCE full version & hope i can repair from that. I can't use repair from my XP Pro, as i guess it realises that it can't repair a MCE version. I can't even install XP Pro over MCE, as i've only 1 partition on the Lappy for the whole 80GB drive so XP won't allow an install unless i delete the existing partition which would mean losing all my apps & data.

I'm starting to get really pi$$ed off now as i can't see a simple way forward. Any ideas on a quick, painless & low cost fix??


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Can't you get a harddrive cradle or rig one can get them from PC world, remove the hardrive and copy the files you need to save to your other pc ?

I know it wont solve the issue but atleast you can save the data you need :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Before you mess it up & lose all of your photos etc, take hard disk out of laptop & connect to another Desk top PC, yours or a friend, you will need a 3.5 inch to 2.5" ide converter & save all of " My Docs" etc. to the other PC. Then you can use you recovery CDs to reinstall operating system, if HDD is still servicable, if not then you may not be able to recover your photos anyway without considerable expense.
H.
*must type quicker*


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Copying those 2 files does not fix anything.
> 
> Following the copy i've tried the fixboot & it won't start saying the file does not exist on the Windows CD (either of them).


You could 'borrow' a backup copy of MCE and try a repair install. As for those two files, do a search on the cd from your working PC for them. Does fixboot not solve it? How far through a boot can you get before it bombs out?

H

P.S. Happy new year!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Copying those 2 files does not fix anything.
> ...


H,

Where could i 'borrow' such a CD?? The 2 files copied just fine but made no difference. Checked the XP Pro CD i have for these files (found them & copied them) but could not find fixboot anywhere in the directories.

As for how far i'm getting through a boot, probably about 70%. Runs through the Toshiba flash screen no problem, then the Norton Go-Back screen, then moves onto the large Windows Icon screen with the progress bar below & the progress bar makes between 6 & 11 strokes across before bombing out. When bombing out, a full blue screen with some error text appears but it only flashes up for half a second before starting to re-boot.

Can't get into Windows using any safe mode option. Most bomb out jast after the AGP440 driver line is displayed.

Would i very likely be able to recover & fix this problem if i bought a full XP Media Center Edition & used that to repair my current machine??

I now realise i can whip the lappy drive out & set it as a slave on this machine, so not too scared about losing data from that drive, just very annoyed i can't fix the screwed lappy when it must be something fairly simple & i need to work on that machine pretty soon.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Another option if available would be to take the lappy into a PC repair shop (not PC World as they'd no doubt make things worse) as i'm sure their are places/people out their who could resolve this problem in a few minutes.

Do any such places exist??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, I am doing this task daily, I hate giving up, but some times you just have to, save your photos etc, & use your recovery CDs. When probs arise save your data first, then try to repair, as there always the risk of losing everything. Just back up regularly in the future.
H.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

W7

It's not the boot, you need to repair the windows installation with a bootable windows MCE disc - which version do you have?

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> W7
> 
> It's not the boot, you need to repair the windows installation with a bootable windows MCE disc - which version do you have?
> 
> H


You have Mail


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hooray,

What a huge relief. Toshiba have confirmed that they've recovered 99% of the data on the fecked HDD.

They've sent me a list of all the files they have recovered (wish i'd cleared the Temp Internet Files etc. before the failure as their's thousands of frickin banners & Internet stuff.

Anyhow after trawling through the data they've recovered, all my Photos, Videos, Outlook stuff & documents are all safe & sound. Glad the nightmare finally appears to be over :lol:

Thanks everyone for your assistance. You can be sure i'll be backing up as a minimum on a weekly basis now on my new 250GB external USB drive. I've learnt a valuable if painful lesson.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Hooray,
> 
> What a huge relief. Toshiba have confirmed that they've recovered 99% of the data on the fecked HDD.
> 
> ...


Good man. I use an external drive and Windows LiveCare or OneCare (whatever its called) and it does a tune up, windows update and backup on a regular basis.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray,
> ...


Never heard of that Windows app. Is it FOC, downloadable, where can i get it?? Could do with some process behind my back-ups rather than just copy & paste My Documents & other key files.

The tune up also sounds handy, as i'm trying to stay away from Norton Cleansweep etc. (although i did install Norton Internet Protection 2007 & Save & Restore 2007 so perhaps if the Windows one tunes as well, i should remove Save & Restore).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.windowsonecare.com/

I think other people are bringing out "similar" software, but as I was using Windows Defender anyway, it seemed a fair idea to lump it all into one place.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

See the other thread about this, but I'd recommend either of the links posted, plus versionbackup is free...will have a look into the one Tim has mentioned - its release missed my radar...

H


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

And mine.

Just installed 90 day trial. Looks good.

But - US only? Can you buy the full package - 50 dollars - from the UK?

Or is it game over at 90 days?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just had a look myself & it looks good, but US only is a worry.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Just a quick update.

I've been impressed with OneCare - antivirus (unobtrusive), firewall and easy backup all in one place. Integrates well with other systems and has not flickered.

Activated today and can be purchased in the UK - 37 quid covers three computers - a good deal in my opinion.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> I've been impressed with OneCare - antivirus (unobtrusive), firewall and easy backup all in one place. Integrates well with other systems and has not flickered.
> 
> Activated today and can be purchased in the UK - 37 quid covers three computers - a good deal in my opinion.


Yeah I got the email earlier this week saying it was now "global" and meant to update this thread... ta!


----------

